# Warranty Issues (Frame Replacement)



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Is something going terribly wrong with LOOK customer service or am I not going about this correctly?
Long story VERY short...
Bought a 565 about 1.5 years ago. Loved it - raved about it
I heard great stories about LOOK's customer service so I didn't think twice if something went wrong.
Fast forward a year...End of April 2009; the frame developed a crack at the BB and CS joint. I thought no biggie, I have a back up bike. I'll have the local dealer send it back, have LOOK review the damage and let them decide what to do. They decided to replace the frame and gave me options for upgrade. I told them I'd spend the $$ to upgrade to a 585 (rather than taking an even swap to 566). A few weeks go by and they tell me, all XL 585's are sold out (regardless of color). 
I found this odd b/c they're running the $500 trade on 585 in order to sell them. Nonetheless, they suggest I wait for the 2010 models to come in. ETA – end of July or mid August.
Hear it is, end of August (after repeated calls to the local dealer to acquire any information) they tell me LOOK found an XL 585 (team color). I thought great, that's exactly what I wanted in the first place!! And LOOK is throwing a free set of pedals – awesome!
Well, not really - bike comes in - the dealer builds it - I go to pick it up. 
It’s not the correct color – I say screw it, I’m tired of waiting and don’t care to be THAT vain. Then he tells me the frame is no good. WTF!!!! 
Turns out, when the rear wheel is mounted properly in the dropouts the tire rubs the apex of the seatstays (under the caliper). I look closer and find the graphics are crooked to one side. I ask if they sent the pedals – they did not.
I’m going on 5 months of dealing with this and the frame they send is SH!T!
Needless to say, I’m seeking other avenues to resolve this issue. And I now seriously questioning the quality of current LOOK products. This is has been one of the worst experiences in dealing with a warranty issue. 

CHAS – I can forward the RA # …!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

On the surface it sounds like you've been patient. And I can't blame you for being upset when the replacement turns out defective, that wouldn't leave me warm and fuzzy.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Rickyracer,

I'm sorry to hear of the problems you've been having, and I'll do what I can to help.

PM sent.

chas


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I have to sit down and post an update to this situation, but I'm finding it difficult to stay off my bike long enough to do so I'll make it short...

All of the stories I heard and read about regarding LOOK's great customer service (prior to the purchase of my first LOOK) rang true last week. 
I had a problem.
LOOK initially faltered.
I brought it to their attention.
They fixed it. 

It turns out, Chas is a stand up guy. LOOK is a stand up company. :thumbsup: 

We all mess up, but it's the way you recover that tells the tale. 

I want to thank Chas for his attention and effort he puts forth on these forums. It's VERY comforting to know there is a representative that is willing to make things right. 

And last but not least, I can't tell you how important it was to have this resolved before the Labor Day weekend.

THANK YOU!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I absolutely love hearing stories of great customer service like this. 

Great to hear that it was taken care of. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Concur!!! Love hearing about great customer service. Love that LOOK has such exemplary CS. That is why I want a LOOK 585U or 595 in white. I really like the white 595 but still not biting on the ISP.


----------

